# The Best Pieces in the World



## Quaverion

I want to buy all of the best pieces ever composed before I buy the rest, so I have made a list of all of the pieces I already have. Please take a look and see if you can give any more suggestions BASED ON THE PIECES LISTED ALREADY. The "*" means it is EXTREMELY good. Two of them means that if you don't know them and don't listen to them in the next five minutes, I will do all in my power to make your every waking moment a swirling torrent of pain and misery. :angry: Here is the list:

1. "Carmen" Fantasy *
2. A Hora mit Branfn
3. Andante Cantabile
4. Berceuse, Op.16
5. Bukovina 212
6. Caprice Fantastique (Wichtelmännchen)
7. 24 Caprices (N. Paganini) *
8. Casta Diva
9. Cavatina, Op.85, No.3
10. Concert Fantasy on Gounod's Faust *
11. Concerto for 2 Pianos in E-flat Major, K. 365
12. Dance of the Blessed Spirits
13. Danse Macabre *
14. Doina Naftule
15. Eine Kleine Nachtmusik (Allegro and Rondo)
16. Elegie: O Doux Printemps
17. Exsultate, Jubilate - Alleluia
18. Fantasy on Russian Themes (after Rimsky-Korsakov)
19. Fileuse ("Spinning Song") Op. 80, No. 2
20. Flight Of The Bumble-Bee *
21. Fun Tashlikh
22. Girl With The Flaxen Hair, The
23. Golem Tants *
24. Graceful Ghost (rag)
25. Guitarre, Op.45, No.2
26. Havanaise, Op. 83 *
27. Healthy Baby Girl Hora
28. Hexenlied
29. Honga Encore **
30. Humoreske (A. Dvorak) *
31. Humoresque
32. Introduction & Tarantelle, Op.43 **
33. Introduction and Rondo Capriccioso, Op. 28 *
34. Khaiterma **
35. La Ronde des Lutins *
36. La Tambourin *
37. Légende, Op.17 **
38. Lekho Neraneno
39. Liebesfreud and Liebesleid
40. Mazurka-Obéreque **
41. Méditation (from Thaïs)
42. Meditation, Op.32
43. Meron Nign/In the Sukke
44. Moto Perpetuo, Op.11 *
45. Navarra, Op. 33 **
46. Nocturne (Chopin)
47. Nocturne (Borodin)
48. Nocturne In E Flat, Op.55, No.2
49. O Mio Babbino Caro
50. Obsession - from Solo Sonata No. 2 *
51. Old Folks At Home, The
52. Old Refrain, The
53. Poeme, Op.25 **
54. Polonaise
55. Processional/Klezmer Suite/Ale Brider (We Are All Brothers)
56. Prokofiev - Concerto No. 2 in G Minor, Op. 63
57. Puck (Kobold)
58. Romance 1 G Major Op. 40 (Beethoven)
59. Romance 2 F Major Op. 50 (Beethoven)
60. Romance F Minor Op. 11 (A. Dvorak)
61. Romance G Major Op. 26 (Svendson)
62. Romance In A Major, Op.94, No.2
63. Romanza Andaluza Op. 22
64. Salut D'Amour, Op.12
65. Scene De Ballet, Op.100 
66. Schon Rosmarin
67. Scottish Fantasy, Op. 46
68. Serenade No. 10 in B-flat Major, K. 361 (Mozart)
69. Sholom Aleykhem *
70. Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola in E-flat Major, K.364 (Mozart)
71. Sonata in G Minor "Devil's Trill" *
72. Spanish Dance (Danza Espagnola)
73. Summertime (from "Porgy and Bess") *
74. Swan, The
75. Symphonie espagnole, Op. 21 **
76. Tzigane *
77. Violin Concerto No.3 in B Minor, Op.61 (Saint-Saens)
78. Vocalise, Op.34, No.14
79. Walpurgisnacht
80. Witches of Eastwick: Devil's Dance *
81. Yiddish Blues
82. Young Frankenstein: A Transylvanian Lullaby
83. Zapateado *
84. Zigeunerweisen, Op. 20 **

Well, that's it so far. The first time I tried to write this, I accidentally quit the browser and had to restart. OK. Anyone know any better ones? I think I have a few more, but I'll add later when I find them.


----------



## Daniel

Hm, difficult to list that. I couldn't do that, because I can't say this and this. There are simply too many. But my list would contain more symphonic, concerto and chamberworks, like concertos, symphonies, sonatas, operas etc.


----------



## 009

I think it definately comes down to personal preferance. I realise your list is all solo works.
But Bach's Musical Offerings or other ensemble works are more crucial in my personal list. :lol: 
I like to collect quartet scores also, not so much of soloworks.
I hace complete Haydn and Beethoven quartet scores.
But of caz, the Waxman Carmen Fantasy is a must have.
BTW, have u heard the other Carmen before?


----------



## Quaverion

I ordered "carmen" from Shar, but the music i got i didn't not recognize, even though that was the name. It said it was by Sarasate after Bizet's opera, but I don't see the main theme. Is that what you mean? Who's thee "other Carmen" by?

I know it is all based on preference, but what other pieces might you not like but think that I would based on the pieces I have already?


----------



## James

Quaverion,

There's two main Carmens for violin

Waxman or Sarasate.

The real showy one being the Waxman.

Nearly every concert i played last year had Waxman included


----------



## Quaverion

Wow. I would think that Sarasate would be showy enough. His is the more famous version of course? I will have to get the Waxman version. I've actually never heard of him . And I considered myself an authority on flashy pieces! My teacher said I must get some non-flashy ones... (BORING!)


----------



## 009

Normally u'll hear and see people do the Waxman version.
Sarasate is sadly, nowhere near Waxman's transcript.


----------



## Quaverion

La Campanella is another that I just discovered.


----------



## Daniel

I don't know, but I don't like the Waxman soooooooo much....


----------



## Quaverion

I can't find anyplace on the web where I can download the Waxman version. Anyone want to email me the file?


----------



## Harvey

*WHAT?  NO RACH 2?? YOU'RE NUTS!*  (j/k)

If I compiled a list, it would be mainly piano solo, piano concerto, organ, violin concerto works, and some symphonic works.


----------



## Quaverion

Ok. Symphonies are good with me. Which ones would you suggest?


----------



## 009

Symphonies scores are interesting.
It's a whole world of difference listening to a symphony and looking at the scores, and listening to a piano piece and referring to the scores at the same time.
There's so much hustle bustle with the orchestra scores. 
I have quite a few, but my fav is Beethoven's Fifth. I love to follow the CD through the staggered entrance parts and running my eyes through it. It's really fun.
I would suggest that you collect those 'big' sound, 'colourful' and masterful orchestrated music...
Dvorak, Ibert, Mahler, Berlioz, Stravinsky etc. :lol:


----------



## Jessica

Why do I not see Sarasate's Caprice Basque on that magnificent list? lol, or Bazzini's Round of the Goblins! For shame!  

But you do have Havanaise. *nods with approval*


----------



## Daniel

The Bazzini is such a fun, one of my all time favourites! I wonder what Bazzini wrote besides this Rondo, maybe one will find new treasures.


----------



## James

This topic should be called Best Pieces Ever not "in the world" sounds a bit strange?


----------



## Quaverion

> _Originally posted by james_@Dec 28 2004, 08:26 PM
> *This topic should be called Best Pieces Ever not "in the world" sounds a bit strange?
> [snapback]2964[/snapback]​*


Good call James. "La Ronde des Lutins" is the round of the goblins. Bazzini was french.  I also just discovered Caprice Basque and Banjo & Fiddle and Scherzo-Tarantelle by Wieniawski and I Palpiti. BTW, does anyone know where I can buy I Palpiti (Paganini)?


----------



## James

i played palpiti in Russia.

I have a recording of vengerov playing it. 

Steve, 

wieniaswki:
original them and variations?
faust fantasy?

ravel:
tzigane?


----------



## Quaverion

Oh yes. I have all of those except theme and variations, which I must get. I have over 1000 different classical songs on my computer, so I forget a lot of them. I have those in sheet music as well. I have a recording of I Palpiti too, but I need the sheet music. Where'd you get yours?


----------



## James

I photocopied my teacher's music 
Only if i had a scanner...


----------



## James

But you are talking about the kreisler version right? The known palpiti? with the octaves at end?


----------



## Quaverion

Yes I am. Is there another? Which one is it?


----------



## World Violist

Halvorsen: Passacaglia on a theme by Handel for Violin and Viola.**


----------

